# Silver Streak Chains



## DWSX (Nov 2, 2011)

....Hi there all, this is my first post here...I have a question on Silver Streak Chains,,has anyone used or has info on these?? Quality? Origin? Thanks, Dan


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Tire, logging, chain saw, other? Roger


----------



## DWSX (Nov 2, 2011)

......R, I was looking at Chainsaw chains(GooseGear), I've looked in/on/through the internet with no luck.....not much info on this chain...thanks, Dan


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Just use Oregon chains although the ones you asked about are probably made by Oregon. Roger


----------



## DWSX (Nov 2, 2011)

rhenning said:


> Just use Oregon chains although the ones you asked about are probably made by Oregon. Roger


......R, thank you but, there are now more options than Oregon....e.g. Carlton and Silver Streak,,,and probably others....I used Oregon all my life,,,but, I do realize competition bring new technology.....As long as it doesn't come from a pacific rim country(China,Korea,s.e. Asia,etc..) I'll take a look at it...Dan

p.s. I called Oregon/Blount yesterday...The customer service person had no idea about Silver Streak...Found out later Silver Streak is owned by the Stens Company.....called them a minute ago and they confirmed that Silver Streak is made in China and comparable to Oregon...Also found out that Carlton(USA) chain is harder(rockwell) then either SS or Oregon....


----------



## briggsmansc (Feb 6, 2012)

hey DW, i work for a distributor that sells Carlton chain. the facts are that Blount owns Oregon, Carlton, Total and Windsor. Carlton chain is 100% manufactured by Carlton and oregon is part Carlton and part oregon. Leave the silver streak chain alone; i have a couple of dealers that have bought it and say it's crap (thin metal, bad rivets).


----------



## DWSX (Nov 2, 2011)

......Thanks, Mr.Briggs,,,,Carlton is in my chainsaw pail waiting for spring,,,again, Thank you for the info,,Dan


----------

